# TopnotchSweetSeats Shipping Now



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Been along time coming can't wait to get mine man he has had a helluva time getting all this worked out and I'm glad he has....I know he is to seems like great folks


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm considering ordering one myself! They look awesome


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

You need one derrick....I just got the email mine goes tomorrow been a long wait


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Whooo who just got the email they are finally on the way


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Well mine just arrived and got them put together..seem weel l made been well worth waiting for


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Post some pics


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Man I would love to but I can't from my phone


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

There you go Alan


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks derrick


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

There is a pic of it


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Where do you get and price?


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

arrowblaster said:


> Where do you get and price?


http://www.topnotchsweetseat.com/

Price wise I think they were running approx $150.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Just ordered one..boom


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

That bow junky one is sweet think I may order one.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Well it will get its first range trip tomorrow. But so far putting it together and looking over it and getting all my stuff in it seems worth the money and very well made back pack straps are gone be nice making some if the hikes to the ranges at the pro ams


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Is everyone ordering the medium or the large one?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I got the tall one I'm 5-10 and it fits me fine


----------



## harley36 (Mar 4, 2013)

I actually sat on both the medium and the tall in Texas and I bought my wife and myself the medium the taller one actually hits the back of your legs when your sitting down and wasn't as comfortable to me the man working the booth recommended the medium one unless you where over 6 ft


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Educate me...as a guy who has a cheap homemade stool that seems to do what's needed, where's the value in buying one of these particular seats and spending that large amount they go for?


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

That seat frame looks exactly like the frame on the stool I bought at Academy Sports for $19.95.

The original Sweet seat had a very sturdy frame.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Outback Man said:


> Educate me...as a guy who has a cheap homemade stool that seems to do what's needed, where's the value in buying one of these particular seats and spending that large amount they go for?


I guess if you've got it, spend it! Lol.. I wanted one until i saw the price. Seems to be the case with anything archery these days though!


----------

